# MySQL DB in Java einbinden ?



## narf() (14. Jun 2004)

hi, ist es möglich eine MySQL DB in Java einzubinden?:### 
 wenn JA, *wie genau?  :autsch:  *


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Jun 2004)

Man bindet eine (MySQL-)Datenbank nicht in Java ein, sondern man greift von dort aus (via JDBC) auf sie zu.

Mit den Suchbegriffen Java, JDBC und MySQL und Deiner favorisierten Suchmaschine solltest Du genug Infos dazu finden.


----------



## nollario (14. Jun 2004)

im FAQ Bereich gibts auch Beispiele...


----------

